# valere la pena



## andersxman

Penso di aver notato che gli italiani tendono a dire ad esempio: "vale la pena andare a vedere se se ci sono i saldi (...)", quindi non mettono un "di". Mi risulta invece che ci vorebbe il "ci", o mi sbaglio? Spesso ho sentito dire che "non ne vale la pene". Ora, dal momento che si puo dire "ne vale le pena", sarà anche corretto dire "vale la pena DI andare"?

Grazie mille!


----------



## Kaia

andersxman said:
			
		

> Penso di aver notato che gli italiani tendono a dire ad esempio: "vale la pena andare a vedere se se ci sono i saldi (...)", quindi non mettono un "di". Mi risulta invece che ci vorebbe il "ci", o mi sbaglio? Spesso ho sentito dire che "non ne vale la pene". Ora, dal momento che si puo dire "ne vale le pena", sarà anche corretto dire "vale la pena DI andare"?
> 
> Grazie mille!


 
Secondo miei amici italiani si deve dire "vale la pena DI andare"
Inoltre, sarebbe "le pene" e non "la pene" se quello che tu intendi dire é il plurale di "la pena" (ma penso sia un errore di battitura)


----------



## AlxGrim

It's correct in both cases. Actually, using "di" makes the whole sentence a bit heavier. To be extremely picky, there's a slight difference: 

. Vale la pena di andare: the subject of the sentence is undefined
. Vale la pena andare: the subject is "andare"

Ma non vale la pena considerare questa differenza....


----------



## TennaCe

Ciao.  I was going the through the process of translating a message into Italian when I found a word that is mentioned, but there have been no questions about: Varrei or valere

The sentence I'm translating reads:
E varrei tanto averti vicinna.

I'm guessing vicinna is supposed to be vicino.

I would like a translation of the sentence, and for someone to tell me if it means to be worth in this context.  If not, please give me an example that it would indeed mean to be worth.

Millie Grazie,
Casey


----------



## Alice_in_Wonderland

TennaCe said:
			
		

> E vorrei tanto averti vicinna.


 
I think that was just a typo.

My take (don't trust me! ) is:

-And I really would like to have you close.
('You' is a female, here).

Ciao da
Marta


----------



## TrentinaNE

TennaCe said:
			
		

> I would like a translation of the sentence, and for someone to tell me if it means to be worth in this context. If not, please give me an example that it would indeed mean to be worth.


I agree with Marta that the writer probably intended _vorrei _(I would like).

I think _valerebbe tanto averti vicina_ could indicate (literally) "it would be worth a lot to have you near me," but I don't know if this sounds good in Italian. You'll probably get better replies when it's morning in Italy!

Elisabetta


----------



## efano

TrentinaNE said:
			
		

> _valerebbe tanto averti vicina_



This is wrong in Italian. The correct form is "Vorrei tanto averti vicina" (but also "vicino", using "vicino" as an adverb and not as an adjective").

TennaCE: if you want a sentence with "valere la pena", the meaning is different: it means "to be worth":
vale la pena vedere quel film
that film is worth seeing

Vale la pena studiare per avere un lavoro migliore
It is worth studying to have a better job


----------



## TrentinaNE

efano said:
			
		

> This is wrong in Italian. The correct form is "Vorrei tanto averti vicina"


Grazie, efano. But what if she's trying to say that "it's worth the effort to have you near me"?

Elisabetta


----------



## **ellie**

TrentinaNE said:
			
		

> I agree with Marta that the writer probably intended _vorrei _(I would like).
> 
> I think *varrebbe*_ tanto averti vicina_ could indicate (literally) "it would be worth a lot to have you near me," but I don't know if this sounds good in Italian. You'll probably get better replies when it's morning in Italy!
> 
> Elisabetta


 
Your version is right if u mean "valere la pena" but I'm pretty sure that the original message wanted to be "vorrei" so it's just a mistake.


----------



## efano

TrentinaNE said:
			
		

> Grazie, efano. But what if she's trying to say that "it's worth the effort to have you near me"?
> 
> Elisabetta



It should be "Vale la pena averti vicino", but this does not sound very well. It's not clear to me why you should use this expression. What do you want to say? That it is an effort to have you near me (eg I must travel a lot of miles to be near you; I have to climb a high mountain to reach you etc), but the value of being with you is higher?

Note that if "ne vale la pena", there should be some "pena" (ie. some effort or some pain)


----------



## TrentinaNE

efano said:
			
		

> It should be "Vale la pena averti vicino", but this does not sound very well good  . It's not clear to me why you should use this expression. What do you want to say? That it is an effort to have you near me (eg I must travel a lot of miles to be near you; I have to climb a high mountain to reach you etc), but the value of being with you is higher?


Exactly. The original post in this thread asked 


> tell me if it means to be worth in this context. If not, please give me an example that it would indeed mean to be worth.


I suspect that TennaCe's first impression (when she thought the word _varrei_ was correct, and not a misspelling of _vorrei_) was that the writer was saying it was worth a lot to have her near. From the context, it sounds like they live far apart, so being near each other requires a great effort and/or expense -- but one that is worthwhile, _che vale la pena_.  

Elisabetta


----------



## TennaCe

Hi all,

I did think that the writer was trying to tell me that He thought it was worth the effort to have me nearby.  I am in the US and he is in Italy.  It won't be until May that we see each other again, so that made since to me.  If he had said, *It's worthwhile to me to have you near*, what would have that been in Italian?  Just for curiosity's sake and I'm trying to learn.  I'll be doing an internship there this summer and am trying to learn quickly. 

As far as the translation goes, I would like to have you close makes sense too. 

Thank  you,
Casey


----------



## TrentinaNE

TennaCe said:
			
		

> If he had said, *It's worthwhile to me to have you near*, what would have that been in Italian? Just for curiosity's sake and I'm trying to learn. I'll be doing an internship there this summer and am trying to learn quickly.


Casey, I think that would be what efano wrote above, _"Vale la pena averti vicino"_, though he added that it does not sound natural in italian. Maybe other _madrelingue_ will weigh in about that!

Elisabetta


----------



## davraf

Ciao, "to worth while" può significare "valere la pena"??
Grazie, dav


----------



## Pirlo

Hi davraf,
That is correct! Although it's _to *be* worth while. _


----------



## tense

In inglese non esiste un verbo per dire "valere"?

per esempio:

"Per quanto valga la mia opinione, tu non cambiarai idea"

"Non vale la pena continuare..."

come si potrebbero tradurre?

Grazie


----------



## avantasia

Non vale la pena, credo si traduca in "not worth + gerundio".


----------



## morgana

Valere la pena = to be worth it

My try:

Non vale la pena continuare = It's not worth going on (like this)
Per quanto valga la mia opinione = for what it's worth  (can I say "for what my opinion is worth"?)

...ma aspetta un madrelingua, è meglio.


----------



## Alxmrphi

morgana said:


> Valere la pena = to be worth it
> 
> My try:
> 
> Non vale la pena continuare = It's not worth *carrying *on (like this)
> Per quanto valga la mia opinione = for what it's worth  (can I say "for what my opinion is worth"?)
> 
> ...ma aspetta un madrelingua, è meglio.



You can say "for what my opinion is worth" but I wouldn't suggest it, sounds odd, "for what it's worth" is better.



> In inglese non esiste un verbo per dire "valere"?



Sì, è nel dizionario, "be worth"


----------



## morgana

Thanks Alex


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Use the search function please.

non vale la pena
vale la pena (di?)
Vale qui la pena di menzionare che

closed-chiuso


----------



## newyorkeric

Can someone please explain the difference between "valere la pena" and "valerne la pena?"

Thanks.


----------



## Necsus

Hi, newyorkeric. Did you already see these threads? Here and here...


----------



## newyorkeric

Thanks, Necsus, but I am still confused about the use of "ne."

Here is a sentence I took from Garzanti: _Fu molto difficile, ma ne valeva proprio la pena.

_Is it wrong to say it without "ne":

_Fu molto difficile, ma valeva proprio la pena._


----------



## Necsus

I imagine that the translation of "ma ne valeva proprio la pena" could be "but it really was worth it", and in my opinion it is necessary to express this 'it' with 'ne' (or with 'di farlo' [doing it]). 
But maybe in previous threads you can find other answers.


----------



## NaveVeloce

I'll try to explain it, but I'm not quite sure about it. You use "valerne la pena" when you want to refer to something you've just mentioned in the previous sentence, or earlier in the conversation. But when you intend to say what is or isn't worth doing after this expression then you use "valere la pena". Here are the examples:
Non vale la pena spredire troppo tempo per questo.
Hai spedito troppo tempo, non ne vale la pena.
In the second sentence, "ne" refers to the first simple sentence.
I'm not sure if I'm right since neither Italian nor English are my native languages.


----------



## kittykate

Hi all,

I think NaveVeloce is quite right, and that _ne_ is necessary unless you state what is (not) worth your effort (or whatever):

_(Non) Vale proprio la pena di lavorare così tanto_ - no _ne_

_Sono stufa di lavorare così tanto: non ne vale proprio la pena_

caterina


----------



## newyorkeric

Thanks, it's clear now!


----------



## NaveVeloce

you're welcome/non c'e' di che


----------



## Akire72

Devo tradurre questa frase:

"Potrebbe effettivamente *valere la pena* acquistare questa macchina e modificarla se il suo prezzo non fosse elevato, altrimenti, considerato che con 200 mila euro se en può avere una nuova, *non converrebbe*."

*It could be worth a while* confused purchasing this machine and modify it if it doesn't cost too much, otherwise, considering that for 200 thousand euros you can have a new one, *it is not worth it*.


----------



## laurentius87

_It could/might be worth buying this car [...] it wouldn't be worth it_.


----------



## Teerex51

_It would actually make sense to buy this machine (*) and modify it, if the price weren't so high. Considering you can buy a new one for 200,000 Euro, though, it's just not worth it._

(*) "machine" (and the verb "to modify") can change depending on the type of machine, which we aren't aware of as yet.


----------



## laurentius87

Certo, _car_ è un po' fuori contesto visto il prezzo, anche se non si sa mai. 

P.S. _make sense_ a me pare più la traduzione di _avere senso_, _essere sensato_; qua si parla più che altro di una convenienza economica, da cui il _worth_.


----------



## Teerex51

laurentius87 said:


> P.S. _make sense_ a me pare più la traduzione di _avere senso_, _essere sensato_;



Opinions, opinions


----------



## Akire72

Teerex51 said:


> _It would actually make sense to buy this machine (*) and modify it, if the price weren't so high. Considering you can buy a new one for 200,000 Euro, though, it's just not worth it._


  perfetta!!! Grazie!!! E' una macchina per prefabbricati edili, non una Ferrari


----------



## giginho

Mi attacco a questo thread e lo resuscito per aver un vostro parere su una frase che devo rendere in inglese.

Contesto:
Stiamo parlando di una trattativa economica, chi pronuncia la frase cerca, per così dire, un colpo ad effetto eek per far sbilanciare la controparte:

A: "Do you think it could be possible to plan a meeting in Copenaghen in order to discuss these topics?" (scritta da un non madrelingua)
A: "Lei pensa che sarebbe possibile organizzare un incontro a Copenaghen al fine di discutere questi argomenti?"

Frase incriminata (ovvero la risposta da tradurre):

B: "Direi di sì. *Se ne valesse la pena, *economicamente parlando, un viaggio a Copenaghen è organizzabile"

Mio tentativo
B: "I'd say it could be. _If it worth_, economically speaking, we could manage a trip to Copenaghen"

Non credo che la traduzione di "se ne valesse la pena" possa essere accettabile. 

Grazie a tutti e buona mattina


----------



## Holymaloney

giginho said:


> B: "Direi di sì. *Se ne valesse la pena, *economicamente parlando, un viaggio a Copenaghen è organizzabile"
> Mio tentativo
> B: "I'd say it could be. _If it worth_, economically speaking, we could manage a trip to Copenaghen"




Gigi caro , suggerisco _*'...if it's worthwhile economically speaking, we could indeed organize a trip to Copenhagen...'  
*_


----------



## giginho

Grazie Pat!

Questa mi piace....ottimo!

P.S. Happy birthday!


----------

